# First significant snow storm!



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

:waving: Well its starting to get a little colder, just wondering what are you guys predictions for the first significant snow storm in your area? My guess is Dec.11th here in Southern Mass.


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

we seam to always get a storm in Nov. My guess is right around turkey day


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

its snowing here now. nothing sticking yet. my guess our first push will be nov. 10th


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

My guess Nov 16


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

eric02038;1093407 said:


> we seam to always get a storm in Nov. My guess is right around turkey day


Yes sir!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm hoping next week!payup


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

My guess nov 12


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

the 3rd week of Nov


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

November 15 thpayup:redbounce


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If it snows anytime before the middle of November I'll be so far up **** creek I wouldn't be able to get back with two paddles.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

i'm feeling the 12th of Nov.


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

Raymond S.;1093789 said:


> If it snows anytime before the middle of November I'll be so far up **** creek I wouldn't be able to get back with two paddles.


:laughing: MAO!


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

I am hoping for a Halloween snow storm but I am thinking right around Thanksgiving.


----------

